# Gigabyte AC300W Cabinet Question



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 18, 2018)

I recently bought this Cabinet. PC is working fine but I am having 2 small irritations with this Cabinet.

1. HDD Usage/Activity LED never turns on.

2. The RGB Logo at start was working beautifully in a Cyclic Manner Changing colors smoothly. Now its stuck at a Single color of Fluorescent Green and doesn't change at all. I tried the LED Toggle switch but it does nothing. LED starts in Blue when BIOS Screen comes then when Windows starts loading it goes Green and stays like that.

Already asked Gigabyte Tech Support. Thought I get faster feedback here


----------



## Vyom (Jun 18, 2018)

For HDD Usage/Activity LED you need to make sure you have attached proper wires from the cabinet to the motherboard's pins.
These wires should be attached to proper pins on motherboard:

*www.abbeyclock.com/gbk/computer50.jpg 

For RGB maybe you need to install some drivers? Have you formatted the PC or made any software changes before it was working beautifully?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 18, 2018)

I think I attached correctly but will Recheck again. RGB Was working fine with Win 10 But I didn't like it and went back to Win 7 and Light went crazy. Checked the Gigabyte website but Cabinet lights have no drivers as such.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 18, 2018)

You need to install win 7 version of RGB Fusion(listed under utility section of downloads & note says to install app centre first) from mobo download section.
GA-AX370M-DS3H (rev. 1.x) | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 19, 2018)

I think that App Only covers Motherboard LED. Also I seem to have found the root cause. Its Windows 7. RyZen Doesnt support Win7. Few USB Ports which are showing in BIOS are not getting detected in Windows at all. I guess I need to update to the Shit hole Win10.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 21, 2018)

App covers anything RGB related connected to mobo rgb pins.Ryzen does not officially support win 7 as per MS policy but mobo makers are free to provide support for win 7 by releasing win 7 drivers(which is what they are doing).Most likely you have not installed the USB drivers for your mobo for win 7 version(in win 10 they work like usual usb ports with no separate driver install needed).


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 26, 2018)

I have installed all the latest one from Website still some USB and RGB doesn't work. Every time I start PC Windows cries about unsupported Processor. Decided to upgrade to Win 10. Just saving funds for it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 26, 2018)

What about "saving funds",you mean buying win 10.That is actually not required as one can free upgrade from win 7 to get a genuine win 10 license.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 30, 2018)

That scheme ended long time ago man. Anyways I upgraded to Windows 10. All issues are resolved and working beautifully.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 30, 2018)

Officially it ended but in reality it is still working & judging by MS efforts to get everybody on win 10 there is a good chance that it will continue for another few years.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 30, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Officially it ended but in reality it is still working & judging by MS efforts to get everybody on win 10 there is a good chance that it will continue for another few years.


Why are they giving it for free even for non-genuine users?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 30, 2018)

^^They are selling ads/apps/services now instead of OS(kinda like google whose main source of revenue is from ads on all their free services).


----------



## billubakra (Jul 2, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^They are selling ads/apps/services now instead of OS(kinda like google whose main source of revenue is from ads on all their free services).


When did they start this scheme? I could have saved some bucks for my windows 10


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 2, 2018)

They never stopped giving free upgrade to win 10,they just stopped advertising it.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 3, 2018)

Nope. I didn't see the option in Win 7 so I contacted their Official Support also who then Confirmed that the Free Upgrade is no longer available


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 3, 2018)

^^Exactly,not advertising means officially also they will deny but in reality it works.You can do a manual upgrade from activated win 7 today(by running win 10 iso setup exe) & you will get a free genuine win 10 license.


----------

